# early renaissance Germany Classical composer 15-16th century



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I might have some, but this renaissance flavor germanic music remain non as notorious as flemish, i guess this is why hooligan form neetherland and germany fight all the time... or it's beerladen.

So please unlighten me on this music please :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The Habsburg renaissance, there's a good CD by Marc Lewson.









But it's true that Flanders was a major centre, and I'm not sure why, maybe the Spanish influence was part of it. And maybe the system of church sponsorship. I'm not sure what Germany was at this time.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

It's interesting that although by the middle of the 15th century the German region had its first important "school" of polyphonic composers, such as Heinrich Finck and Paul Hofhaimer, it wasn't until the German tenor lied emerged as a genre with Heinrich Isaac, Thomas Stolzer and Ludwig Senfl that Germany secured a respectable place among the musical nations of Europe. Around this time, German musicians set new standards in instrumental performance as well. Conrad Paumann, Arnold Schlick, Hans Buchner and Hans Neusidler, and German-made instruments became hot commodities and were sought after in European courts in much the same way as Franco-Netherlandish composers. German speakers played a crucial role in shaping the curricula in musical education, in developing the institution of musical patronage, in establishing congregational singing in church, and in developing musical printing as a viable commercial industry. In short, it was a time when "German" music came into its own and one could argue that were it not for the collective achievements of the Germanic composers of this period, the musical legacy of the ensuing generations of Schütz and Bach might never have existed.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

A nice little motet here by Senfl, Bjorn Schmelzer holding the reins, Leon Berben playing the organ


----------

